

Has anyone found a cofounder with a post in a restaurant wall? - dvidsilva
http://i.imgur.com/XmS6CM1.jpg

======
alttab
Posting this here is a little hateful. That said, there are a number of things
wrong with the flyer. Likely only to attract naive and or desperate inquiries.

~~~
dvidsilva
I was kinda wondering if there's any successful company that started like
that. It would really surprise me if there is.

------
njay005
Sounds cool

